# Database Discussions > Sybase >  Sybase PowerBuilder Job Vaccencies

## Cherry

Sybase DBA/Developers,Database Developers,Application System Developer ,
Sr.PROGRAMMER ,C++/Sybase Developers,Programmer Analyst (PowerBuilder, Oracle, and Sybase)  required.

If interested, please visit the site www.techieindex.com/sybase

----------

